# Chinese history, myth and legends



## Morfea (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anyone know any books dealing with chinese myths, legends, history and wisdom?..i'm not looking for any phylosophical work in style How can Zen improve your happiness (LOL), but just stories explaining beginning and the end of the world, the gods, angels..well...on short..fantasy 
Thanks!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 7, 2004)

I dunno, but according to Stargate, there's a god named Yu.


----------



## Morfea (Dec 8, 2004)

LooooL..thanks..i'll keep that one in mind


----------



## Walter (Dec 9, 2004)

Maybe look for Anne M. Birrell's _Chinese Mythology_.

Also Joseph Campbell in the second volume _Oriental Mythology_ of his 4 Volume work _The Masks of God_ dedicates some 100 pages to the portrayal and analysis of Chinese Mythology.

Websites you might want to check out (if you haven't done so):

http://www.godchecker.com/pantheon/chinese-mythology.php
http://www.crystalinks.com/chinamythology.html
http://www.pantheon.org/areas/mythology/asia/chinese/articles.html


----------



## Morfea (Dec 9, 2004)

Ooo Walter..thank you, thank you, thank you  ..just what i've been lokking for


----------



## Walter (Dec 10, 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## Valandil (Jul 21, 2005)

Don't know if it has ever been translated into English - but there are many wonderful, ancient stories in a collection called *San Guo* - "Three Kingdoms"

One of the kingdoms was the "Middle Kingdom" - which eventually won out, I believe. Our word "China" comes from "Zhong Guo" - 'Middle Kingdom'  

I think the other two were North Kingdom and South Kingdom - not sure.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 21, 2005)

Well there are two new members, Echo Snake and Sherry that are from China. You might want to try them.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm a chinese student.I'm very glad that you like Chinese culture.It is said that the universe is a thick cloud in the begining,just like an big egg.Then a god named Pan Gu waked in it.For the egg is so small,Pan Gu felt very uncomfotable.He use a large axe and chop it.Then the heavy part sink and becomes the earth,the light part float and becomes the sky.This is the myth in China about how the world came into being.It's very interesting,isn't it?Do you like it?If you like,I want to be your friend,please send Emails to me. My Email: p[email protected]


----------



## Sherry (Jul 22, 2005)

There are four most famous classic works in China called:三国演义(The three kingdom),红楼梦（Ｉdon't know how to translate，it's a love story about Lin Daiyu and Jia Baoyu),西游记（Ｔravel to the west),水浒传（Ｉdon't know how to translate，it's story about the farmer's rise up in Song dynasty).If you want to know the China in the old days,you could read these four books.


----------

